# Whose 8th symphony?



## shangoyal

Whose 8th symphony do you like the best?


----------



## Pedro de Alvarado

Bruckner was at his best with the 8th symphony, just love the grand scale of this composition.


----------



## GodNickSatan

Schubert it is!


----------



## Winterreisender

I'll take Schubert, please. 

Honourable mention = Vaughan Williams' 8th is reasonably entertaining.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

This is a really difficult poll. There are only superb choices.

I almost voted four Beethoven but in the end I have gone with Schubert's "Unfinished" Symphony, largely thanks to Wilhelm Furtwangler and Carlos Kleiber's superb recordings.

Sad to see no votes as yet for LVB. Hopefully he'll pick up a vote or two, I always feel his 8th (along with his 2nd and 4th) are somewhat underrated - particularly when one considers what the 8th has misfortune of being bookended by.


----------



## Guest

I'll vote for the Beethoven: it's the only one I've heard more than once!

I would say the Schub-


----------



## GreenMamba

I feel bad voting for Schubert because Beethoven still has no votes. Seems harsh.

Dvorak could have been included as well.


----------



## realdealblues

GreenMamba said:


> Dvorak could have been included as well.


I think Dvorak would be my pick.


----------



## maestro267

Sorry, but I've got to go for Mahler here. No other piece on this list has quite the same effect on me. It's an extraordinary piece.


----------



## Art Rock

Schubert, way ahead of Dvorak and Bruckner. Then Shostakovich, Mahler (I like his 8th least), Beethoven.


----------



## Aramis

my favorit simpfony Bitter Sweat Simfony what numer it have but 8 than i vote it


----------



## Manxfeeder

I didn't even have to think about this one. Bruckner all the way. 

A couple years ago, I had to have a root canal, so I brought Bruckner's 8th along - Furtwangler, in particular. Most of the procedure, I was so caught up in the music that I didn't even notice what they were doing to my tooth.


----------



## KenOC

Gave Beethoven a mercy vote. But really, anybody except Shostakovich! How many hours of gloom and doom do we really need?


----------



## elgar's ghost

1/ Bruckner 2/ DSCH 3/ Schubert. I'm another Mahler fan who isn't overly fond of his 8th - it would have been a different story for me had DLvdE been designated the 8th instead. Those by Simpson, Arnold and Schnittke are among other 8ths that I'm rather fond of.


----------



## kon

Where's Dvorak?


----------



## Mahlerian

elgars ghost said:


> 1/ Bruckner 2/ DSCH 3/ Schubert. I'm another Mahler fan who isn't overly fond of his 8th - it would have been a different story for me had DLvdE been designated the 8th instead. Those by Simpson, Arnold and Schnittke are among other 8ths that I'm rather fond of.


Das Lied was written between the 8th and 9th (although the 8th wasn't given its first performance until after he'd written the 10th!). He wrote "Ninth Symphony" on the front page of the score before crossing it out.

I chose Bruckner. Next would be Schubert, then Mahler, then Beethoven.


----------



## joen_cph

Bruckner for me as well. 

Shostakovich, Schubert, Pettersson & Nørgård as a second tier.

(Lots of lesser known names wrote 8ths too, of course.)


----------



## Blake

Bruckner

_extra typing so I can get this message out_


----------



## Vaneyes

Survey says, "Bruckner 8."

View attachment 28799


----------



## Cheyenne

Bruckner - how could it not be? - followed by Beethoven and Mahler.


----------



## DrKilroy

Vaughan Williams all the way.  But I also enjoy Schubert.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Bill H.

Beethoven for me! I can just see him guffawing his way through the whole piece! It always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Schnittke is the only one I'm really very fond of, Glass wrote a really cool 8th as well. I don't know which to pick in the poll though....someone tell me, please!


----------



## DrKilroy

How about Sibelius? 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## LancsMan

Hard choice. I went for Schubert as this is a magical symphony - the Schubert symphony for me. But I love Beethoven 8 - prefer it to the more popular 7th. And the Bruckner is fantastic. I generally prefer Mahler to Bruckner - but am not so keen on Mahler 8 - never sure Mahler is quite convincing when he's trying to be so upbeat.


----------



## Blake

DrKilroy said:


> How about Sibelius?
> 
> Best regards, Dr


That wispy, elusive 8th. Reminiscent of the wind....


----------



## shangoyal

Thanks for all the replies! I have heard only the Beethoven and the Schubert, that too only recently, but I loved them both, and I had a hunch the Schubert will win. But I will check out the others as well, and the Dvorak, the VW, and beyond.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

I've had to go with Schubert as there is, for me, an otherworldly quality in this symphony that makes it unique amongst symphonies, in my opinion.
BUT- I love the Beethoven too and enjoy it just as much as any of his other symphonies. I also have to give Dvorak and VW a mention, as I wouldn't be without their 8ths for the world.


----------



## Guest

Schubert then Dvorak then Beethoven then Bruckner

Have only listened to Mahler 1-6 and Shostakovich 5 & 7 so far.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Schubert... followed by Mahler and then Bruckner.


----------



## Pedro de Alvarado

Didn't know that Schubert's 8 was so popular.


----------



## Winterreisender

Another honourable mention: I actually quite like Haydn's 8th. It is the finale of his "Matin," "Midi" & "Soir" trilogy. These were the earliest symphonies from his Esterházy period.


----------



## GioCar

I agree it's a difficult choice, all the mentioned works are masterpieces, but I am quite suprised that DS has obtained much less consideration than the others, at least so far. 
IMO his 8th ranks among his best works, better than the more famous 7th, and nearly at the same level of his 10th (which I consider his best symphonic work).
For this reason my vote goes to it, just to balance a little bit the poll results...


----------



## Orfeo

Pedro de Alvarado said:


> Bruckner was at his best with the 8th symphony, just love the grand scale of this composition.


I agree. This is Bruckner at his peak, his summit. And least it is least played compared to his Seventh and Ninth Symphonies.


----------



## Orfeo

I vote Bruckner, Beethoven, Mahler, Shostakovich, and Schubert as among my favorite 8ths. Glazunov's 8th is likewise a masterpiece and a great summary of everything he had written up to that point (the mesto alone is the most profound movement Glazunov had ever written). 

Dvorak's Eighth is glorious score and a refreshing one (love that Allegretto grazioso third movement). Atterberg's Eighth is also worth mentioning.


----------



## Feathers

I know I'm bending the rules, but I gave my vote to Shostakovich 8 not because it is my absolute favourite 8th but because it is my favourite symphony by Shostakovich and deserves more votes. Gloomy and bitter, with a strong personality in every movement.


----------



## Pedro de Alvarado

> I agree. This is Bruckner at his peak, his summit. And least it is least played compared to his Seventh and Ninth Symphonies.


Did you see it live?
Next year will be my first performance of this masterpiece (Haitink, concertgebouw).


----------



## Itullian

Mahler, Bruckner photo finish.


----------



## Radames

DrKilroy said:


> Vaughan Williams all the way.  But I also enjoy Schubert.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Yes! That Vaughan Williams is very cool and you almost never hear it. The Bruckner 8th is great - but too long. Schubert 8th is too short!


----------



## Vaneyes

Following COAG, Schnittke 8 would be my second choice.


----------



## Blake

Myaskovsky, Holmboe, Shostakovich, Glazunov, Rubbra, and Atterberg have some really nice 8ths.


----------



## Orfeo

And let me add George Lloyd's Eighth while I'm at it.


----------



## Orfeo

Pedro de Alvarado said:


> Did you see it live?
> Next year will be my first performance of this masterpiece (Haitink, concertgebouw).


I nearly did, twice, but never got around to them. I do remember Klaus Tennstedt's live performance of the Symphony with the Philadelphia Orchestra in the spring of 1989 broadcasted via radio (I think WNCN in NYC if not WQXR). The whole experience floored me. Needless to say, Bruckner became one of my favorites since then (and this Symphony is my favorite of the Bruckner symphonies, with the Fifth and the Ninth as close runner-ups).


----------



## EDaddy

Definitely the Schube! Hands down. 

I like Bruckner's 7th better than his 8th; Beethoven's 7th and 9th better than his 8th; Mahler's 9th better than his 8th; and Shostakovich's 10th better than his 8th.


----------



## EDaddy

Realizing it wasn't one of the options here, if I had to pick my favorite 8th of all 8ths, I believe I would have to make it Dvorak's.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mahlerian said:


> Das Lied was written between the 8th and 9th (although the 8th wasn't given its first performance until after he'd written the 10th!). He wrote "Ninth Symphony" on the front page of the score before crossing it out.


Of course - I was just imagining.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Bruckner and it isn't even close.


----------



## leepee

Alright! Ludwig was having tremendous fun with the 8th!

PS Listen if possible to von Karajan's Vienna version of Bruckner's 8th.
It was his swan song and is absolutely SPIRITUAL!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Bruckner-Symp...0&sr=8-1&keywords=bruckner+symphony+8+karajan

Hugs Leepee


----------



## Celloissimo

Beethoven's 8th is too short for me to really stack it up against the others so that's certainly not going to get my vote. Shostakovich's 8th, while I do quite enjoy it when I'm in the mood, is to melancholic for its own good. Finally, Schubert has never appealed to me as a symphonist. 

Even without this process of elimination, I would have voted Bruckner's colossal Eight Symphony without hesitation.


----------



## PetrB

kon said:


> Where's Dvorak?


Lying in his grave, along with all the other composers on the list.


----------



## starry

Mozart's 8th is nice too, even if largely ignored.


----------



## shangoyal

Beethoven's 8th is short and so fun, it almost tickles me sometimes - as 25 minutes of utter musical enjoyment, it is irresistible, and no less 'important' as a result of that. It's the delight of an old master at the involved and intellectual pleasure of finding the right notes at the right time - it's almost like an ode to the joy of music making.


----------



## starry

My only problem with Beethoven's 8th is the last movement, it just doesn't have such memorable music for me. Maybe the development is the highlight, but the themes overall aren't as enjoyable for me as the rest of the work.


----------



## joen_cph

Bruckner was a slow starter, also in this poll; at first, he was way behind Schubert here .


----------



## Blake

joen_cph said:


> Bruckner was a slow starter, also in this poll; at first, he was way behind Schubert here .


Quite metaphorical. Bruckner takes his time everywhere.


----------



## csacks

Schubert for me. Then Beethoven. I must confess that I have not listened Shostakovich´s 8th yet. Shame on me!!!


----------



## Vasks

Count me in for wishing Dvorak had been included.

And, I also find William Schuman's 8th compelling


----------



## Vesteralen

Another vote for Bruckner ties him with Schubert (for now)


----------



## Llyranor

None of the above! Dvorak it is for me!


----------



## MJongo

Schubert, then Beethoven for me.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

Bruckner, without hesitation: sensational and stirring from start to finish. In a distant though respectable second place, it's another write-in vote for Dvorak from me.


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

How about Raff? Especially the second and fourth movements.




It isn't really epic or anything, but it has a couple of good tunes.
Dvorak 8 is also good, and I have actually played it twice!
From those in the list, I'm not sure. I have played the Schubert (trom part on my tuba), and I have heard the rest, although none of them I know particularly well. I will have to go listen to them all before I make a decision.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Shostakovich for me without even blinking an eye at the other choices.


----------



## Lord Lance

I went with Beethoven. Mahler's 8 is my least favorite work of Mahler and perhaps the only work which I consider "trash". Voice and Orchestra... *ugh*. I haven't heard Bruckner's or Shostakovich's 8th, so I can't comment there. Schubert 8th is fine but Beethoven is my personal favorite.


----------



## nightscape

Dvorak for me as well.


----------



## Blake

The fact that people are voting without hearing all the options makes this poll utterly useless. Yay, polls!


----------



## KenOC

Vesuvius said:


> The fact that people are voting without hearing all the options makes this poll utterly useless. Yay, polls!


Would it be useful otherwise?


----------



## Blake

KenOC said:


> Would it be useful otherwise?


Could give newcomers an idea were seasoned listeners stand. These polls are sometimes used for recommendation tallies; I'm sure you've seen it done before on this site. It's pretty much like farting in the wind at this point.


----------



## hpowders

I would take the Shostakovich 8th in this company. However, I recognize why many folks would vote for the Bruckner.


----------



## brucknerian

Bruckner 8, but I'm biased. 

It contains the best combination of all my favorite moments of all in classical.

The poised rhythm of the Allegro.
The boisterous, joyful melody of the Scherzo.
The sadness and intensity of the Adagio.
The majestic ending of the finale, with its triumphant drum-beat, fanatically repeated string melody, and 3-note end.

The whole thing feels like an epic journey, ending with a mystical transcendence.

Best Symphony of all, not just of the 8th, to me.


----------



## hpowders

I have to go with Bruckner, but Shostakovich wrote a profound 8th symphony too, probably his greatest!


----------



## scratchgolf

I enjoy Schubert's the most out of these options but Beethoven is a close 2nd. I've actually tired of his 7th, much sooner than I ever anticipated and his 8th has benefitted from casual listening. It's usually the slow grabbers which hold on the tightest.


----------



## Rhombic

Dvorak should have been included. Definitely.
Voted for this guy called Beethoven.


----------



## NightXsenator

Shostakovich 8th!! Shostakovich by far-far-far. And I hope you don't think that I haven't listened or disliked other candidates.


----------



## Pantheon

I am unable to vote... I truly enjoy them all, although I do tend to listen more to Mahler.


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann

Bruckner, by some distance. But then this symphony is my absolute favourite work by any composer.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Have I been here before - not sure - I didn't vote anyhow.

Presuming Schubert 8 is the unfinished. It's a tie between Bruckner and Schuby. And to miss out Dvorak's 8th is treasonable 

I love Beethoven and Shosty's 8th too come to think of it. Maybe 8 can be the new 9 

ps:I voted Bruckner in the end


----------



## adrem

For me Bruckner, but Shostakovich is closely behind him.


----------



## lupinix

So far mahler though i have to know shostakovich's better yet


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich's 8th is one of his best.
Mahler's 8th is full of choral bombast.
Schubert's 8th bores the heck out of me.
Beethoven thought his 8th was better than his 7th. Come on now, Ludwig, be serious!
Bruckner's 8th is stupendous and has to be considered the winner here.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I chose Bruckner's most epic. Mahler's 8th is rather disapointing and unpolished considering the rest of his output, Shostakovich's sounds too much like his previous symphonies but duller. Beethoven's 8th could have been a very refined string quintet. Schubert's 8th has the immature seeds of greatness, developed later by the late romantics and post-romantics.


----------



## Rachmanijohn

Schubert, no question. The drama of the first movement always gives me chills.


----------



## revdrdave

Chose Bruckner but Shostakovich is not far behind. I've tried to get my ears (and head) around the conviction that Beethoven's 8th has more going on than its rather diminutive size sandwiched between the 7th and 9th suggests, but I just don't hear it.


----------



## spradlig

I chose Bruckner because I really like one movement, in the minor mode apparently in triple meter with a fast tempo (sorry for not knowing more). I also love the Mahler, I like the Schubert but I've heard it way too many times, I'm not crazy about the Beethoven, and I'm unfamiliar with the Shostakovich.

Dvorak is a conspicuous absence.


----------



## starthrower

Schnittke and Penderecki


----------



## stevederekson

hpowders said:


> Shostakovich's 8th is one of his best.
> Mahler's 8th is full of choral bombast.
> Schubert's 8th bores the heck out of me.
> Beethoven thought his 8th was better than his 7th. Come on now, Ludwig, be serious!
> Bruckner's 8th is stupendous and has to be considered the winner here.


I've never understood why, but Mahler's 8th gets a lot of hate. There are some incredible moments in that symphony, irrespective of its "grandiosity".

Brilliant moments are: 23:50, 30:30, 40:20-42:10 (gorgeous part), 59:45, 1:06:53 (hawaiian guitars + childrens choir = best combination ever), 1:17:40 (this quiet choir that initiates the finale is one of the few things that has ever made me cry in concert).


----------



## Orpheus

I will go with Bruckner's 8th, though I'm curiously ambivalent about it. I'm not actually very often in the mood for listening to that piece, despite my firm belief, developed during the times when I _have_ listened to it with my full attention and favour, that it is in fact one of the great symphonies in the repertoire. Moreover, when I listen to it _without_ being in the right frame of mind to appreciate it properly, it tends to give me a headache. It also seems to disquiet my wife, so I tend to be reluctant to play it when she is around for the sake of marital harmony. None of Bruckner's other symphonies have this effect on her to my knowledge; she even likes some of them, particularly, I think, the 5th. There seems to be something particularly visceral about this symphony that gets right under my skin and provokes a great deal of inner turmoil - which is perhaps why I only rarely find myself wanting to be thrown off my habitual equilibrium by it, and probably explains her reaction too. I find myself wondering if this work affects others in a similar way... :tiphat:

As for the others:

The Shostakovich is a fine work, despite, or maybe because of, the despondent and subdued tone that prevails throughout - but I don't find myself wanting to listen to it all that much, it's not even among my favourite tragic works. Even if I feel the very specific need to listen to a symphony by Shostakovich that is guaranteed to depress me, I'd probably turn to the 14th or 4th before the 8th.

Schubert's "Unfinished", which I presume is the 8th referred to here, used to be one or my favourite symphonies, but now I tend to find it rather lightweight, even forgettable (though that doesn't mean I have turned against the work, but simply that there are many other symphonies that appeal rather more strongly to my current sensibilities; perhaps I'll come back to it with a renewed appreciation some day).

I find the magnificent crescendo which ends Mahler's 8th utterly sublime, and also enjoy much of what precedes it in the second part - but what a shame Mahler saw fit to saddle his creation with that awful choral cacophony of a first part, which, rightly or wrongly, I experience as forced, unsubtle, frothing with exaggerated dramatic bombast, and lacking in any real spiritual sincerity or depth; this makes it difficult for me to really enjoy the work as a whole, or rate it as highly as I otherwise would.

Beethoven's 8th I tend to overlook, which is a shame really; I usually quite enjoy it when I actually get round to listening to it - but I can't help feeling it seems rather insubstantial by comparison with *all* the symphonies from the 5th onward, and maybe even those from the "Eroica" onwards.


----------



## stevederekson

Orpheus said:


> I will go with Bruckner's 8th, though I'm curiously ambivalent about it. I'm not actually very often in the mood for listening to that piece, despite my firm belief, developed during the times when I _have_ listened to it with my full attention and favour, that it is in fact one of the great symphonies in the repertoire. Moreover, when I listen to it _without_ being in the right frame of mind to appreciate it properly, it tends to give me a headache. It also seems to disquiet my wife, so I tend to be reluctant to play it when she is around for the sake of marital harmony. None of Bruckner's other symphonies have this effect on her to my knowledge; she even likes some of them, particularly, I think, the 5th. There seems to be something particularly visceral about this symphony that gets right under my skin and provokes a great deal of inner turmoil - which is perhaps why I only rarely find myself wanting to be thrown off my habitual equilibrium by it, and probably explains her reaction too. I find myself wondering if this work affects others in a similar way... :tiphat:
> 
> As for the others:
> 
> The Shostakovich is a fine work, despite, or maybe because of, the despondent and subdued tone that prevails throughout - but I don't find myself wanting to listen to it all that much, it's not even among my favourite tragic works. Even if I feel the very specific need to listen to a symphony by Shostakovich that is guaranteed to depress me, I'd probably turn to the 14th or 4th before the 8th.
> 
> Schubert's "Unfinished", which I presume is the 8th referred to here, used to be one or my favourite symphonies, but now I tend to find it rather lightweight, even forgettable (though that doesn't mean I have turned against the work, but simply that there are many other symphonies that appeal rather more strongly to my current sensibilities; perhaps I'll come back to it with a renewed appreciation some day).
> 
> I find the magnificent crescendo which ends Mahler's 8th utterly sublime, and also enjoy much of what precedes it in the second part - but what a shame Mahler saw fit to saddle his creation with that awful choral cacophony of a first part, which, rightly or wrongly, I experience as forced, unsubtle, frothing with exaggerated dramatic bombast, and lacking in any real spiritual sincerity or depth; this makes it difficult for me to really enjoy the work as a whole, or rate it as highly as I otherwise would.
> 
> Beethoven's 8th I tend to overlook, which is a shame really; I usually quite enjoy it when I actually get round to listening to it - but I can't help feeling it seems rather insubstantial by comparison with *all* the symphonies from the 5th onward, and maybe even those from the "Eroica" onwards.


I found the finale of the first movement of Mahler's 8th hard to appreciate until I listened to a slowed-down version by Haitink. You can hear the lines better. I agree that he intended it to be bombastic, and it most certainly is, but I think that he pulls it off musically. Simply because it is bombastic does not mean it is bad.






Also, your wife should revise her tastes. Bruckner 8 is certainly a sublime symphony. :tiphat:

When it comes to Schubert's 8th, I was never really impressed by it. "Light" as you mention is the word that comes to mind, but not in a good way as in Mozart. It is good, don't get me wrong, but not incredible. I am much more inclined towards his 9th.


----------



## Andrei

My three favourite 8ths are Schubert, Beethoven, and Glass.


----------



## Mahlerian

I hereby declare a moratorium* on all uses of the word "bombast" unless used specifically to mean "overblown and ridiculous compared to the material used", which is certainly _not_ descriptive of Mahler's Eighth or any other work by him, for that matter.

*Not official.


----------



## billeames

I like Mahler 8th almost as much as Bruckner 8. Bruckner 8th better development I'm my opinion. 
Shost. 8th great also but not as much as the above.


----------



## Haydn man

For me Schubert's 8th is the best
Just wonderful music perhaps better because it is unfinished and so leaves me wondering what the rest would have sound like
Hate to think about what Schubert's manager would have thought about his finishing


----------



## MusicInTheAir

It's between the Schubert and Shostakovich. Though I certainly have nothing against the often clever Beethoven Eighth. The Bruckner is fine, but I prefer the third, sixth and seventh. The Schubert has a special place in my heart because I played the first movement when I was in my high school orchestra. I always found it consoling to listen to when I was going through teenage angst. I'm (ahem) a bit older now, but still love it. And since I "discovered" my love for Shostakovich's music, his eighth symphony has certainly found its way high on my list of symphonies I listen to. Like so much of Shostakovich, it's a tough listen.


----------



## MusicInTheAir

Have you heard the symphony as finished by Brian Newbould? I love his biography of Schubert but wish he'd have left the 8th and 10th symphonies alone.


----------



## Haydn man

No I have not heard the finished version of Schubert's 8th and entirely sure I want to
For me the last 2 movements will always be in my imagination and that's fine.


----------



## Art Rock

MusicInTheAir said:


> Have you heard the symphony as finished by Brian Newbould? I love his biography of Schubert but wish he'd have left the 8th and 10th symphonies alone.


I have the completed version on CD. I never play movements 3 and 4 anymore.


----------



## KenOC

Agree. The last two movements are...weak. Best put on ignore. Sorry Brian!


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> I'll vote for the Beethoven: it's the only one I've heard more than once!
> 
> I would say the Schub-


What I meant of course, was that it was the only one of the 8ths on offer that I've heard more than once, not the only one of Beethoven's!

I know that doesn't entitle me to participate, as a very junior listener, but I'm hoping that I'm getting the Haitink boxed set of Shostakovich today, so I can at least double the value of my vote...(not that I vote anyway).


----------



## joen_cph

^^^^

A terrific set, and a really great 8th.


----------



## shangoyal

On listening to Beethoven's 8th sometimes, I am at a loss for words at what must have been going on his mind and person when he composed it - it's such a personification of joy, not in its easy youthful form, but the joy of a mature age, that grounded in a principled knowledge of life. I feel it's expression of joy sometimes exceeds that of the 7th and 9th symphonies too.


----------



## omega

I very recently dicovered Bruckner's 8th, and I must admit I was pretty impressed.
I also like Schubert's 8th very much.
But if there was only one number 8 to keep, it would be Mahler's. It's the most spiritual and mystical one, huge and yet so intimate...



kon said:


> Where's Dvorak?


True, he's been forgotten!


----------



## AH music

Difficult but have gone for Shostakovich. For 8th symphonies overall, Dvorak would be my selection.


----------



## Arsakes

Bruckner & Schubert, then Dvorak.


----------



## chalkpie

maestro267 said:


> Sorry, but I've got to go for Mahler here. No other piece on this list has quite the same effect on me. It's an extraordinary piece.


The beginning of Part II is top-shelf Mahler.


----------



## chalkpie

brucknerian said:


> Bruckner 8, but I'm biased.
> 
> It contains the best combination of all my favorite moments of all in classical.
> 
> The poised rhythm of the Allegro.
> The boisterous, joyful melody of the Scherzo.
> The sadness and intensity of the Adagio.
> The majestic ending of the finale, with its triumphant drum-beat, fanatically repeated string melody, and 3-note end.
> 
> The whole thing feels like an epic journey, ending with a mystical transcendence.
> 
> Best Symphony of all, not just of the 8th, to me.


The scherzo just loses me...it sounds amateurish. I know that is harsh, but the repetitive nature baffles me. Then he hits a grand slam with an amazing adagio. Strange.

Shostakovich gets my vote.


----------



## perempe

Pedro de Alvarado said:


> Bruckner was at his best with the 8th symphony, just love the grand scale of this composition.


György G. Ráth will conduct tonight the 8th, i'm on the train.


----------



## Bimperl

Schubert made it a tough choice but gotta give some love to the _Little Symphony in F_ for a change


----------



## hpowders

I'm no Bruckner lover, but when it comes down to the finest 8th symphony, Bruckner has little competition.


----------



## Tristan

All great examples, though I agree about the lack of Dvorak. I voted for Mahler because I do think that is my favorite of those and I am not personally as familiar with Beethoven's, but they are still all good. Just listened to Schubert's 8th not that long ago...


----------



## Skilmarilion

Beethoven and Mahler wrote 8ths? 

For me, it's Bruckner. It has to be.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

As unique as Beethoven's 8th is, and as great as Mahler and Bruckner's are, I voted for Schubert "Unfinished".


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Aww, poor Beethoven. He's probably not used to losing symphony polls.
Oh well, Schubert for me.


----------



## Chronochromie

I have not heard Mahler's and Shostakovich's 8th yet. Schubert's Unfinished is sometimes numbered as 8th but also as 7th. Either way it wins, though I do love Bruckner's and Beethoven's.


----------



## Woodduck

I want the Sibelius 8th. I will always want the Sibelius 8th. Why can't I have what I want? :scold:


----------



## Bas

Can I have Schubert & Beethoven (in this order?)


----------



## Woodduck

Bas said:


> Can I have Schubert & Beethoven (in this order?)


Yes. Unlike me, you can have what you want. Life is unfair.


----------



## Xaltotun

I like all of the options. Shostakovich is Shostakovich, Schubert is pure magic, Beethoven is razor sharp and concise, and Mahler is profoundly poetic inside its behemoth shell... but I must choose Bruckner.


----------



## DeepR

Bruckner, totally. As much as I like certain parts of Mahler 8.
Shostakovich I have not heard, I'm just not interested in this composer.
Beethoven & Schubert are good. Dvorak didn't speak to me.


----------



## Lord Lance

Bruckner's Eighth would easily win. His grandest work [That's _really _saying something.]

Beethoven's Eighth would always be in the shadow of the Great Seventh and All-Encompassing Ninth.

Schubert's Eighth is unfinished [Newbould's completion (and Marriner's recording) are ignored.]

Mahler's Eighth draws the most extreme response among all major symphonic cycle composers. For good reason.

Shostakovich's Eight remains a niche taste. Like all his symphonies. Strong and vocal minority love it. (And to those who disagree - compare it to Beethoven's Eighth or even the notorious Mahler's Eight.)


----------



## aajj

I take Schubert's two movements over all the others.


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann

Bruckner's. Not only the greatest 8th symphony, but even the greatest symphony composed by Bruckner. Yes, it is that good.


----------



## gellio

Took Schubert but feel Beethoven's 8th is so underrated.


----------



## Guest

Whup that *** Brucky baby.


----------



## Arsakes

gellio said:


> Took Schubert but feel Beethoven's 8th is so underrated.


Beethoven's 8th doesn't feel very special comparing to his 5th, 6th, 7th and 9th.


----------



## Pugg

Mahler, hands down :tiphat:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Glazunov's 8th is terrific.


----------



## Guest

My first choice is Bruckner.


----------



## tdc

Surprised to see Bruckner beating Beethoven, Schubert and Mahler by such a wide margin here. There seem to be a lot of Brucknerians on TC.


----------



## Janspe

At the moment, I'd say Mahler's is my favourite. It's a magnificent work!

I do like the others as well, although I don't know the Bruckner very well - I've only heard it a few times.


----------



## Gordontrek

You forgot Dvorak.


----------



## DeepR

So much Bruckner. The others don't stand a chance. This is purely based on the effect that the music has on me, I don't care for external arguments that might speak for or against the work.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Just to liven things up, here's a plug for Malcolm Arnold's 8th.
Maybe less a symphony and more a cry for help?


----------



## hansklein

Enjoy all that are listed as well as Dvorak's 8th. But rising to the top is the miracle that is Schubert's Unfinished. Nothing he wrote sounds quite like this 2 movement masterpiece.


----------



## EarthBoundRules

Another vote for Schubert. Bruckner's is a close second though.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I vote Rautavaara's 8th!


----------



## WaterRat

My heart tells me Bruckner, but my brain voted Shostakovich.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

None of the above. Dvorak's Eighth would be my favorite choice.


----------



## Sloe

Bruckner it is not only my favourite eight symphony but it might even be my favourite symphony.


----------



## mtangent

After my top 10 Bruckner 8s...

For easy listening, Schubert, Dvorak, Beethoven

More demanding but satisfying, Shostakovich. 

And... Sibelius Tapiola which I often turn to after his 7th. Not an 8th but worthy. 

Cheers


----------



## Pugg

mtangent said:


> After my top 10 Bruckner 8s...
> 
> For easy listening, Schubert, Dvorak, Beethoven
> 
> More demanding but satisfying, Shostakovich.
> 
> And... Sibelius Tapiola which I often turn to after his 7th. Not an 8th but worthy.
> 
> Cheers


Welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## helenora

why should I choose only one?

I love them all, perhaps I'm much less into Schostakovich, but the rest are incomparable....


----------



## Guest

WaterRat said:


> My heart tells me Bruckner, but my brain voted Shostakovich.


Interesting concept...brain favourite v heart favourite. Are there such things?


----------



## Merl

Dvorak for me so I didn't vote.


----------



## hpowders

kon said:


> Where's Dvorak?


Underground I think.


----------



## hpowders

The Mahler Eighth has the most intensive emotional effect on me of all those mentioned.


----------



## R3PL4Y

Between Bruckner and Vaughan Williams for me


----------

